# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [MAG] Magazine us

## Gregory.M

bonjours,


je cherche des magazines US sur les nouvelles technologies, et sur les  nouvelles entreprises.


en connaissez vous?



 ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## GrandFather

Salut,

Wired ?

----------

